# '67 Lemans Lower Front Valance



## Twanster (Mar 5, 2019)

Looking for exactly that, a lower front valance for a 1967 Pontiac Lemans. I've searched and googled and called but can't seem to find one anywhere.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure what you are referring too as VALANCE? If its the lower grill support (#5) 
I don't think anyone is offering replacements you'll need to find a good used.


----------



## Twanster (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks. I believe that's it. I was using the terminology my body man used so valance may not be right. I'll have to ask him. I think that's the piece though and you're right cuz I havent found any anywhere.

Thanks for the help and the diagram!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

GOOD MARK offers the KIT; Shop around I know I've seen it for less;
https://www.goodmarkindustries.com/...pest-lemans-gto-7-piece-set-4331-020-67s.aspx


----------

